# Topics > Entities > Societies >  RoboNation, Inc., non-profit organization that provides students with hands-on robotics activities, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Formerly known as the AUVSI Foundation, Inc.

Website - robonation.org

youtube.com/AUVSIFoundation

facebook.com/AUVSIFoundation

twitter.com/AUVSIFoundation

linkedin.com/company/robonation

Events:

International RoboBoat Competition

SeaPerch ROV educational program and SeaPerch Challenges

Annual International RoboSub Competition

AUVSI International Aerial Robotics Competition

The AUVSI Foundation established by the Association for Unmanned Vehicles Systems International (AUVSI).

----------


## Airicist

AUVSI Foundation RoboBoat Finals Recap 

Published on Jul 24, 2014

----------

